# MHF charity



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Following on from the "unwanted gift card" thread, I wondered if MHF had a charity to support.

Found this but nothing recent so does anyone know the state of play for 2016

"Motorhome facts has a charity bank account and a charity Rep and each year we raise money for a nominated charity. Discuss any ideas / information in here"

I would nominate children in need or any charity for abused kids.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Strange you should bring this up.I do not think that VS will be interested, also Nuke would have been in control of the bank account for the charity I would imagine.

Maybe a PM to him would help you get it started again ready for next Christmas.


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Strange you should bring this up.I do not think that VS will be interested, also Nuke would have been in control of the bank account for the charity I would imagine.
> 
> Maybe a PM to him would help you get it started again ready for next Christmas.
> 
> cabby


Not interested in contacting him Phil, as for VS, it is our forum, so I think they would be able to put something in place fairly easily if the membership felt it was a good idea.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It appeared to me that MHF charities were in fact run by the Rally Group and were mainly rally based as that is where most of the donations were raised e.g. raffles, bonus ball etc. They were nothing to do with Nuke and the donations were handled by the the treasurer or rally marshalls who passed them on to the 'sponsor' e.g. Mavis when the charity was mesotheliomal who obtained receipts from the charity. There was of course nothing to prevent non ralliers from donating. I could be a bit mixed up with the collection route and the charity bank account. I am sure that gaspode [Ken] has a better understanding.
As I understand it there is no charity currently being supported although some rally marshalls organise raffles etc and donate the income to their nominated charity.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I remember that one year a Just Giving page was set up so that those of us who weren't at rallies could easily donate to the chosen charity. It was for mesothelioma at that point, but on other years I remember it had been other cancer charities.


Chris


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Has anybody thought about asking Barryd to set one up. :surprise:

M


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dunno if its of interest but last year Motorhome Fruitcakes sponsored a Donkey at the Donkey sanctuary at Sidmouth in Devon. Im not saying that should be the MHF cause but we raised the money by selling Fruitcakes Windows stickers. Maybe we could do something similar on here. I think they may already be a MHF sticker but maybe it needs revamping and people would be getting a sticker with the profits going to charity. Just an idea. I knocked them up myself and just got one of those online places to print them. Piece of cake (Fruitcake as it happens)


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

I've certainly backed a few old donkey's in me day. :crying:

M


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I like to give to charities

If we can we should

But I'm wary now, I don't want £4 in every five going to admin , free gifts , high wages

So I more interested in charities that are recommended 

It would be great to have MHF charity the way we used too

Aldra


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Picking up on the points made.

MHF charity
________________________________________
Following on from the "unwanted gift card" thread, I wondered if MHF had a charity to support.

Found this but nothing recent so does anyone know the state of play for 2016

"Motorhome facts has a charity bank account and a charity Rep and each year we raise money for a nominated charity. Discuss any ideas / information in here"

I would nominate children in need or any charity for abused kids.

It appeared to me that MHF charities were in fact run by the Rally Group and were mainly rally based as that is where most of the donations were raised e.g. raffles, bonus ball etc. They were nothing to do with Nuke and the donations were handled by the the treasurer or rally marshalls who passed them on to the 'sponsor' e.g. Mavis when the charity was mesotheliomal who obtained receipts from the charity. There was of course nothing to prevent non ralliers from donating. I could be a bit mixed up with the collection route and the charity bank account. I am sure that gaspode [Ken] has a better understanding.

As I understand it there is no charity currently being supported although some rally marshalls organise raffles etc and donate the income to their nominated charity. I remember that one year a Just Giving page was set up so that those of us who weren't at rallies could easily donate to the chosen charity. It was for mesothelioma at that point, but on other years I remember it had been other cancer charities. I like to give to charities

If we can we should

But I'm wary now, I don't want £4 in every five going to admin , free gifts , high wages

So I more interested in charities that are recommended

It would be great to have MHF charity the way we used too

Aldra

Dave Nuke set up the charity link to just giving as a means of MHF raising monies for charities,he choose the charity in at the start,then it was put to the members what that years charity was to be,then mavis took over for a year but the funds still went via just giving,to the best of my knowledge that link still works,the rally group members was the main fund raisers and some wanted to donate to their chosen charity's,Lady J was dog charity's my self was to cancer research,we still hold our raffle each year at Lincoln Rally to raise funds.
the Rally group has a charity bank account, but i have been paying the funds we raised via my just giving account to cancer research,I would be willing as group treasurer to try and set up a just giving page and ask vs to post the link,hope this will answer some questions.
George (Scottie)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would feel happier if we supported a small local charity or hospice. A different one each year or just the one.

cabby


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

cabby said:


> I would feel happier if we supported a small local charity or hospice. A different one each year or just the one.
> 
> cabby


Local to who though, given that we don't all live in the same locality?

I think the issue would be actually working out the process of how we decide and who has the last word. I think in the past members suggested charities and others seconded and eventually a shortlist was produced and members voted. Somebody had to be responsible (Nuke) to make that process work and then make a final decision. For example, there might be many ways of drawing up a shortlist and deciding how the 'winner' is chosen, e.g. just one round and the charity with most votes is the winner, or you get to vote again in round two on the top three, etc. I seem to remember it was somewhat contentious, still I suppose that's MHF. :smile2:

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just do what was done before. Start a thread "What charities would you like to see MHF support"? Run it for a week. If there are loads then put the top 4 or 5 into a poll, run it for a week then the top answer is the winner.

I think we may however get a shock just how few responses there will be compared to the old days.

Its doubtful the winner wont be a worthy cause anyway so there shouldnt be any fall out over it. Maybe we should give it to the Migrants at Calais, that should stir things up a bit.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> Just do what was done before. Start a thread "What charities would you like to see MHF support"? Run it for a week. If there are loads then put the top 4 or 5 into a poll, run it for a week then the top answer is the winner.
> 
> I think we may however get a shock just how few responses there will be compared to the old days.
> 
> Its doubtful the winner wont be a worthy cause anyway so there shouldnt be any fall out over it. Maybe we should give it to the Migrants at Calais, that should stir things up a bit.


I'd support migrants at Calais - it's quite an appropriate cause considering that most of us travel freely through the place. Somehow I can't see the membership voting for it though. :serious:

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> I'd support migrants at Calais - it's quite an appropriate cause considering that most of us travel freely through the place. Somehow I can't see the membership voting for it though. :serious:
> 
> Chris


I agree. It could go in the pot and let the members decide. There are many worthy charities of course at home but I for one would help anyone struggling to get a grip on a better life and in a strange way we are all kind of linked with us travelling across Europe and in and out of Calais. The Retired Colonel Blimps might burst a few blood vessels though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Of course face to face I'd support them

Face to face I'd support anyone inneed 

But at this moment in time with wars waging everywhere

People dispossessed fleeing for life

I couldn't advocate supporting economic migrants 

It's not the climate to do so at the moment

We have enough of our own that need supporting in the present economic climate 

And of course real refugees need our support

And I've been there, poverty is not the worst thing as long as there is food to eat, and warmth

Bettering life is a second consideration

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

As some of you may know I work for Barnardo's and I'd be more than happy to provide any information if you would like to give Barnardo's consideration especially is this is our 150th year
https://www.barnardos.org.uk/

But I'm not just touting for donations, there are very many worthy charities all in need of donations and personally I have a fondness for Macmillan (as well as Barnardo's).

It may be useful to have a nominated "charity of the year" as many large Corporates do rather than a scatter gun approach to many charities as larger sums are always most useful


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> I'd support migrants at Calais - it's quite an appropriate cause considering that most of us travel freely through the place. Somehow I can't see the membership voting for it though. :serious:
> 
> Chris[/QUOTE
> I would be careful. The kind thoughts regarding the latest round if economic migrants is not always repaid in like.
> ...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I believe that we should look after those in need at home first.Making our communities stronger and able to help others in need in return, be they from home or overseas.
Those in Calais had to cross more than one country just to get to the promised land. Giving them anything except entrance to the UK will be rejected or scorned. It could even be taken that we have much too much of everything, else why give to us.
Rescuing families from inside a war area to a place of safety and helping to settle them fine, but to house them here when we cannot house our own. Seems daft to me.

cabby

have called a taxi.....


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't understand the oft quoted view that charity should 'start' at home. My most recent charitable donation was to the Calderdale Flood Relief Appeal. Our local communities in Sowerby Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge and Todmorden have been devastated by the Boxing Day flooding. This area is very much 'home' to me and I consider myself fortunate that I wasn't personally affected, except of course by the fact that many local shops and businesses that I use aren't in business at the moment.

Currently I make regular donations to both Todmorden Food Bank which is very local, and to Action Aid who work all over the world. Even if charity 'starts' at home does it have to stay there?

I don't see the refugees at Calais as economic migrants and I'm not suggesting that we smuggle anyone back here in our motorhome. I just think they are living in appalling conditions and as far as I'm concerned any donations of cash or goods are just about humanitarian relief.

I'm not making any serious suggestions that we make Calais refugees our MHF charity, simply because I know the membership wouldn't support it, but I do challenge the idea we should never (as individuals or as a group) support overseas causes until all our domestic need is met.

http://www.hebdenbridge.co.uk/news/2016/004.html

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...rries-refugees-with-sandbags?CMP=share_btn_fb

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Videos like the one below make you wonder how it's possible to help them. there are others where red cross parcels are rejected too.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Over the Christmas period we had numerous requests on television from various charities for assistance, some may have reduced you to tears as it did us.

Before donating I took it upon myself to check the accounts of these charities and was completely gobsmacked with their running costs and the amount of money payed to their executives, middle management and staff. Without exception every charity I checked had millions of unused cash in their accounts.

Needless to say I updated my contributions to Julia's House, at least I know where my donations go. 

Might I suggest before coming to a conclusion, that whoever takes it upon themselves to volunteer their services as Charity Rep, they check out the accounts of the chosen charity.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just off topic a little, but where some charity money may go.
Have you noticed during the flood TV coverage, how much good salvageable stuff is just been thrown into skips!
Years ago our Grandparents would save everything possible, and this rubs of to some of us. My own family chuck stuff away, and when I see some of it waiting to go to the tip, somehow, some of it ends up in my car and then my garage.
Most of it comes in at some time, probably when I am making something!>


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

By the way, before anybody says I am showing no compassion or concern for the flood victims. I do feel very sorry for them, and I would not want to be in their position. I just noted some easily salvageable stuff, thrown away!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Same here Garth

My lot regularly update their homes

One time light wood, next time dark wood 

Decorating seems to require disposing of everything

I could afford to do the same but

I can't just understand why I'd need to

Our home is comfortable! our furniture familiar

It works for our lifestyle ,we can seat ten around our table, if we downsize then we will need a new table and less chairs, but until that moment we don't 

It's such a disposable society nothing seems to have memories or attachment 

Same with carpets and rugs

Mine are wool and have lasted for years, theirs seem to need replacing on a constant basis

And when I give them mine they last as long as the latest colour craze

It's a new generation, they change furniture as often as the exchange phones

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Back to topic

No I don't feel we should support "our own" to the exclusion of others undergoing terrible things in their country of origin

I think my problem is I get overwhelmed with the sheer number of worthwhile causes

Locally Macmillian nurses yes, well I would wouldn't I

Christies that does so much for Albert 

I also support the RSPCA in Shadows name, but feel less sure about it 

I won't cancel my monthly donation but I wonder is this the best way to help animals

Maybe a smaller charity

I've supported loads of charities, in Africa, save the children etc
But maybe one thing I miss is a direct relationship with the charity I support 

Some of the big charities are impersonal

Is that a selfish thought??

I know we shouldn't need reward for giving
But maybe we or I need to know our gift means something important to someone 

Otherwise why give ?

I want to know what it means

And I want to know it's making a difference

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Being on the "inland" side of charity fundraising, my personal favourite is giving for charities that support AIDS (and other) orphans. The needs, especially in Africa, are so great, I trust there are few welfare executives who would rather line their pockets than look after the kids. If you don't trust corporate fundraisers then why not consider giving via a recognised mainstream church operation.

Some organisationa that I know personally and are totally reliable, moral and do fantastic work are SOS Children's Villages in Namibia and Botswana, Girls and Boys Town in Johannesburg, Cancer Association of South Africa, Johannesburg, and TAFTA (for the aged) in Durban. The agency I am involved with bills the charity with the actual costs incurred and does not handle any donations - they go directly to the charity - and that's the way it should be. Sadly reliable and regular fundraising on any grand scale can't be done without spending money.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Drew said:


> Over the Christmas period we had numerous requests on television from various charities for assistance, some may have reduced you to tears as it did us.
> 
> Before donating I took it upon myself to check the accounts of these charities and was completely gobsmacked with their running costs and the amount of money payed to their executives, middle management and staff. Without exception every charity I checked had millions of unused cash in their accounts.
> 
> ...


Its not as simple as that. Decent Charities cannot be run for free. They become like businesses. They are really. One of my biggest clients is a charity but they employ 20 people full time, have a large office, computers (hence my involvement) but rely purely on funding to survive and support their members. They often have huge sums of money in their accounts because they may secure pots of money to pay staff and run the charity for say 2-3 years ahead. I know for a fact that my client secured £3M to pay the costs of running the organisation and filtering that money to those who need the support for three years and this is just a tiny player compared to some of the bigger ones.

Its like any organisation or business. You want it to do well it pays to pay the right people and do it properly.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Again
We have had lots of good comments about where the charity monies should go,now,who is raising the monies,as far as I am aware the Lincoln Rally was the only MHF rally to raise funds for charity and that money went to cancer research,that charity looked after me and my brother,and late mother,could go on,cancer is a killer,so I will continue to do my little bit for them.
sorry that is my feelings


----------

